# Killer Concept Cars



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out these seriously sweet concept cars. 
http://www.rinspeed.com/pages/content/frames_e.htm

Q- Ever wanted to go scuba diving but too lazy to get out of your car? A- Rinspeed sQuba

Q- How do I drive back and forth from Saratoga Springs to Provo where I work and avoid all traffic? A- Rinspeed Splash

Q- What if I want a hovercraft parked in my trunk? A- Rinspeed X-trem

Q- Is there a futuristic version of the El Camino that's 4x4 and sporty? A- Rinspeed Bedouin

Q- What's a Breathing Observation Bubble (BOB)? A- Rinspeed Tatooo.com


----------

